# Deep Striking Chaos



## Omega7142 (Mar 23, 2014)

So I came over to Chaos from Space Marines and one thing I really enjoyed was deep strike list to at the very least throw a wrench in any plan the enemy had initially. Chaos this seems a lot harder to do, I have looked at Land Raider list ideas and that is just comically overexpensive I feel and seems like something Vanilla Marines do better with their new flying land raider. Another idea I had was for something like 2 termi squads and an oblit unit to deep strike in with the termis using a lightning claws or power fists with their combi-bolters since they seem to outshoot vanilla marine terminators for a bit less in cost while obliterators speak for themselves. This idea seems a bit too risky though trying to get them all on the field fast enough in a decent enough spot, does anyone have any experience trying to make a list with good deep strike capability?


----------



## Leper Messiah (Mar 9, 2008)

Personally I haven't tried this since the new csm codex made the useless dimensional key our only way to reduce scatter. In the last codex we could DS off icons.
I guess you could put a comms relay with an ADL, but we have master of deception warlord trait for infiltrate/outflanking which is easier to get with rerolling traits for bound armies in 7th, or just by taking huron/ahriman. My personal favorite is getting a character or 2 on a steed of slaanesh & outflanking (rerolling for side) with bikes or similar.
i know you're after DS & not outflanking, but I just don't think DS is something we do as well as other armies, but we've got plenty of outflanking options.


----------



## Nacho libre (Feb 23, 2013)

When deep striking for csm I would use terminators, take them in groups of 3 and give everyone a combi melta, meaning that they can deep strike, eat a tank or two, then attack a unit of other nasty stuff. As for reducing the risk of deep striking, there is really no other way to do that other than what has been mentioned.


----------



## mayegelt (Mar 18, 2014)

Another tactic I have seen what seemed to work is also using the ADL with Comms or something similar to get a Comms (the ADL works well for throwing havoks or helbrute behind though) is...
Ally in a couple of Heralds from the Daemon dex with LV2-3 each who can be on Disks or Steeds (costing about 120pts each then) to get them in a nice position in your turn 1 and on the next turn you come down and you should have Cursed Earth to make a nice 12" radius (that is 24" of no scatter from end to end) all the way around them of 0 scatter for deep striking daemons. Also a nice +1 bonus to the Daemon Save.
This will help you because if you use Obliterators (or perish the thought, though not as bad as before if using this tact) Mutilators both to not scatter and also giving them a 4++ save (3++ if Tzeentch) to go with their normal 2+ and 2 wounds.
This also works for WarpTalons though they are still rather shit at 30-36pts a model (though Tzeentch ones with a 3++ save might be nice), the blind could be nice as you could pin point it where you like and it lasts until the end of your opponents next turn.
If ya want you can also bring in a Soul Grinder or Biomancy GUO with S9 T10 the same way and it is funny to watch 


Otherwise the news on the rumour mill is that the next Imperial Armour thing is going to be a Chaosy one and will have Drop Pods for Chaos in it so they could do a drop pod strike like Marines can.


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

I thought the next IA was going to be Nids? Ah well, rumor mill...

Cursed Earth for units with the Daemon special rule is about all we got. Sorry. Dimensional Key is awful, since it only gets unlocked after T2 melee, when most of your units should have DSed in already.


----------



## mayegelt (Mar 18, 2014)

The only other way to get that key earlier is if your opponent runs towards you, or you get one of those sneaky move towards them first ones with scout or infiltrate or something and they get the first turn.

Oh I guess the other way is to kinda cheat without cheating... You can take a Skyshield what as a fortification can be deployed anywhere in your own half of the board... Then give it "Ready for Take-Off" rule... then put on it a Chaos Storm Eagle (Imp Armour Apoc 2013) what has room for 20 models and is a Assault Transport. Staying in Hover mode it can move 12" on its first turn and let off the guys inside who can still charge on that turn...

See cheating without cheating


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

If I was Deep-Striking Chaos units, I'd go for single Nurgle Obliterators. Annoying to remove, small footprint to decrease Mishap potential, significant threat to anything they land near due to their ranged weapons and Power Fist.

Solo Mutilators could also have some potential, as the thing that makes them terrible (apart from their horrendous models) is their Slow and Purposeful. Dropping one in for 55pts (although realistically, you're always packing Nurgle) forces the enemy to divert a fairly significant amount of fire (read: a real unit, not just bolt-on Heavy Stubbers or Rhino Storm Bolters) into it because it'll wreck pretty much whatever it charges if you go for the backfield (heavy weapon squads, artillery units, vehicles, etc.).


----------

